
2-Party System? Americans Might Be Ready for 8 - ALee
http://www.npr.org/2017/10/24/559774933/2-party-system-americans-might-be-ready-for-8
======
fishcolorbrick
I took the quiz [0], and got 'Opportunity Democrat'. If I'm reading the
results-by-question correctly, 99% of Opportunity Democrats aver that:

 _Immigrants today strengthen our country because of their hard work and
talents_

I think I know why I believe that too... my parents were immigrants. I've
managed dozens of developers and all my best employees were first-generation
immigrants. I hope it isn't just my opinion - I hope I'm right... and I hope
more US citizens get an opportunity to work alongside smart hardworking
immigrants like my mom in the future.

[0]: [http://www.people-press.org/quiz/political-
typology/?utm_sou...](http://www.people-press.org/quiz/political-
typology/?utm_source=AdaptiveMailer&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=17-10-24%20Typology&org=982&lvl=100&ite=1874&lea=398369&ctr=0&par=1&trk=)

------
twobyfour
Ideologically, maybe. But our first-past-the-post districted electoral system
naturally reinforces a two-party status quo. That changes only temporarily,
during major realignments, when one or both of the two dominant parties split
and then re-merge.

~~~
nostrademons
I think this is an indication that a major realignment is in progress.

~~~
twobyfour
I'm not convinced of that. Both parties have comprised coalitions of groups
with different principles and priorities for at least the past several
decades, and probably since before we gained independence. Realignments happen
when those priorities shift.

~~~
nostrademons
Sure, but the evidence I see is that priorities are shifting. Midwestern
unions and Appalachian coal miners voted Republican this election for the
first time since the New Deal. Wall Street broke solidly Democratic. Mormons
went Independent. These are all very atypical voting patterns under the
previous party system, and indicate a substantial realignment in the major
parties.

